# 15% Discount on Horn Hunter



## zrider2 (Nov 6, 2010)

Dont know if you guys are needing new packs or anything this year (their new Full Curl pack is amazing!), but I can get you 15% off all SOP gear. checkout sophuntinggear.com and shoot me a pm if you are interested. thanks


----------

